# Black specks??



## mblue833 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, I have platies and guppies that are flashing. There appear to be black specks on their bodies that increase in amount. I thought they were just coloration diffrences but as I really got to watching for several days, there were some of my fish that had no specks now have some. I am guessing (and i mean guessing) that these are some type of parasite but I have not been able to find a discription that matches this. Any clue?

Mem


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, platies do tend to often develop black spots/specks.

As for a possible parasite, there are a few "black spot" diseases out there, but they are only very rarely seen, and even more rarely seen in freshwater tanks. if you think that you do have one of these, though, then try a medicine called "Clout" to get rid of them. It packs a good punch. 
Adding salt to the water, a teaspoon per gallon, added at a rate of two or three gallons' worth per day, can also help get rid of a lot of problems.


----------

